# removal SCS



## NETTECE1 (Mar 25, 2010)

My physician removed a spinal cord stimulator from a patient and has a dx of undesirable hardware. His OP notes indicate that patient insisted on removal since it was not helping after multiple efforts to reprogram. I cannot find a code for that. I need help!!!!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 25, 2010)

Do you need the *CPT *code for the removal?  Look at 63688.


----------



## rkmcoder (Mar 25, 2010)

*996.2*

Look at 996.2 (the complication is that it did not work).

Richard Mann, your pain management coder
rkmcoder@yahoo.com


----------



## dwaldman (Mar 25, 2010)

You received a response---996.2 which sounds like the one for the case 
The only other mentionable codes that are usually used are: 996.75 other complication such as pain from device, 996.63 complication due to infection, and V53.02 which can be used if the patient just wants the device removed but is not having complications.


----------



## NETTECE1 (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks to all of you for your help!


----------

